# Push/Pull/Legs Help....



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I'll keep this short and sweet, i need to increase the frequency of my workouts, a body part once a week is not enough anymore.

I've been looking at the push/pull/legs routines but im not too familiar in terms of putting it all together. There's a few links on the internet but i was wondering whether anyone had some tried and tested ones already in motion, or any good links.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

How often can or do you train per week?

I run it 2 days on 1 off. Allows each muscle twice a week.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Prince Adam said:


> How often can or do you train per week?
> 
> I run it 2 days on 1 off. Allows each muscle twice a week.


 Currently train 5 times per week mate but could potentially train 6.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Currently train 5 times per week mate but could potentially train 6.


 If you're training 5 days a week and want higher frequency, I'd probably do upper/lower, push/pull,/legs. Did something like this before when I wanted to cram a lot of training into a few weeks where I knew I'd be out of action for a couple afterwards. Mine was torso/limbs as opposed to upper/lower though. This was my split/routine:

*Monday - Torso*

Dumbbell bench

Incline bench

DB shoulder press

Pulldowns

Rows

Face pulls

*Tuesday - Limbs*

Curls

Skullcrushers

Squats

Leg extensions

Leg curls

Calves

*Wednesday - Rest*

*Thursday - Push*

Incline bench

Hammerstrength chest press

Cable flyes/crossover/pec deck

Military press

Lateral raises

Overhead cable extensions

*Friday - Pull*

Pulldowns

Rows (close-grip/lats)

Rows (wide grip/upper back)

Rear delts

Rack pulls

Curls

*Saturday - Legs*

Squats

Leg press

Leg extensions

SLDL

Leg curls

Calves

*Sunday - Rest*


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> If you're training 5 days a week and want higher frequency, I'd probably do upper/lower, push/pull,/legs. Did something like this before when I wanted to cram a lot of training into a few weeks where I knew I'd be out of action for a couple afterwards. Mine was torso/limbs as opposed to upper/lower though. This was my split/routine:


 How many sets and reps did you do roughly mate. Been looking at DC, Fortitude and push/pull/legs


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

I am interested in this as well, currently training 5 times a week, been messing with a couple of different routines:

day 1 Quads, abs, arms

day 2 chest/shoulders

day 3 Back/hams

day 4 shoulders/Quads

Day 5 Back/Chest

One before Christmas i was doing the following over a three week period



Week 1

Week 2

Week 3
 
Day

Exercise

Day

Exercise

Day

Exercise

Wed

Legs/abs

Wed

Legs

Wed

Legs

Thurs

Chest/Shoulders

Thurs

Back/Shoulders

Thurs

Chest/Back

Fri

Back

Fri

Chest/abs 

Fri

Shoulder

Sat

Shoulders/Chest

Sat

Shoulders/back

Sat

Back/Chest

Sun 

Arms - Legs

Sun 

Arms - Legs

Sun 

Arms - Legs


its a rotation aimed at bringing up weak areas

As far as reps and sets always aim for 20 sets as far as reps change those up and down

Any other plans a suggestions would be great


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> I'll keep this short and sweet, i need to increase the frequency of my workouts, a body part once a week is not enough anymore.
> 
> I've been looking at the push/pull/legs routines but im not too familiar in terms of putting it all together. There's a few links on the internet but i was wondering whether anyone had some tried and tested ones already in motion, or any good links.


 What kind of volume can you handle and recover from to do twice a week?

Like could you handle 4-5 working sets of 3 excersizes per bodypart twice a week?

or are you just looking for a basic structure and you are choosing the reps and sets yourself?


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

The beauty of running PPL twice a week is you can rotate the emphasis each time.

So first push I'll start on chest, 2nd push it will be shoulders. Etc etc


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

If you want to continue training 5 days a week (rather than six) , the other alternative is:

Push Pull Legs - Upper/Lower

I'd prefer that layout than 6x a week training, it's overkill imo.

Edit: @I'mNotAPervert! said this too, just read the replies, lol.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

In fact I'll just post what I used to do which was P/PL

*A*

chest - weighted dips, incline db bench, DB flyes

shoulders - OHP, DB shrugs, db raises side & rear

tris - incline skulls until failure into CGBP to absolute failure, DB kickbacks

*B*

Back - Bent over Rows or Deadlift, weighted chin ups, seated row

Legs - Squats, Stiff Leg DL, calf extensions

Bis - Preacher Curls, Hammer Curls, Reverse Curls

And it would go either:

*A B* rest *A B* rest *A B* rest

or

*A B A B A B *rest

or

*A B *rest rest *A B *rest

I would usually start the week with low rep pushing strength & power and end the week with high rep volume & intensity.

Then once every four to five weeks just do a A and B once as a deload.

It worked for me pretty well last year, although i dont know what other people's opinions are on it as based it on generic PPL and changed it to fit my needs.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> If you're training 5 days a week and want higher frequency, I'd probably do upper/lower, push/pull,/legs. Did something like this before when I wanted to cram a lot of training into a few weeks where I knew I'd be out of action for a couple afterwards. Mine was torso/limbs as opposed to upper/lower though. This was my split/routine:
> 
> *Monday - Torso*
> 
> ...


 I like this one


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

I train in almost a similar PPL layout fashion, but it's more of a Upper/Lower/Upper and then 1 day being full body. I make sure, I bench twice, deadlift once, squat twice, row twice. everything else is secondary to that. likes of smaller groups, neck, forearms, abs, calves, I sometimes include 30mins on a separate day and aim to get them twice a week, calves up to 3x a week. it doesn't take long to hit them.

Monday - Back, Bicep, Chest, Shoulders, Triceps

Flat Bench - 5 x 1 - 5

Military Press - 5 x 1 - 5

Weighted dips - 4 x 10

CGBP - 3 x 6 - 12

Weighted Chin Ups - 3 x 6 - 12

Single arm DB rows - 3 x 6 - 12

Bent Over rows - 3 x 6 - 12

Seated Incline DB Curl - 3 x 6 - 12

Seated Tricep Dips - 3 x 50

Tuesday - Legs

Squats - 5 x 1 - 5

Leg Press - 5 x 5

Hack squat - 3 x 6 - 12

Leg extension - 2 x Failure

Standing calf raises - 5 x Failure each set

Toe Presses - 5 x Failure each set

Thursday - Back, Hams, Biceps

Pull Ups - 5 x 4 - 12

Leg Curls - 5 x 15 - 25

Deadlift - 3 x 1 - 5

Rack Pulls -

Bent Over rows - 5 x 5

Barbell Shrugs - 3 x 8

 Romanian Deads - 5 x 6 - 12

Barbell curl - 3 x 6 - 12

Hammer curl - 3 x 6 - 12

Friday - Chest, Quads, Shoulders, Triceps

Flat Bench - 5 x 5

Squats - 5 x 8 - 12

Incline Bench - 3 x 6 - 12

DB Shoulder Press - 3 x 6 - 12

Leg Press - 5 x 10

Lateral Raise - 3 x 10 - 15

Incline Rear delt raises - 3 x 10 - 15

Kickbacks (I know) 3 x 10


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> How many sets and reps did you do roughly mate. Been looking at DC, Fortitude and push/pull/legs


 Combining DC and PPL would be good, similar split to what I wrote above really. Really up to you as far as reps and sets depending on what training styles you like, though I think with 2x per week frequency it's a good idea to have heavy and light days. So maybe with the first couple of days do something like DC, then on the PPL days go for higher volume, bit of heavy stuff with the big exercises and then maybe some Fortitude muscle rounds or something similar with the following exercises.

With mine, I trained under Dorian Yates' HIT principles on the first couple of days (very similar to DC in many respects) and then on the PPL days I did higher volume stuff, even some Vince Gironda type stuff with lighter weights, high volume and very short rests - basically straight sets with 30 second rest between sets, Fortitude training's muscle-round days are heavily based off this stuff. I'd often too on the PPL days, start heavy on the first big basic movement for each muscle group, then go for the pump on the following exercises.

But yeah, you're a big geezer so I'm sure you know which rep and set schemes you like to use, just the general idea is to have heavy days and lightweight/volume days so get the best of both worlds


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Push.

Decline Bench Press - Rest Pause

Incline DB Flies - Focus on spending a lot of time on the negative and in the stretched position

Seated DB Lat Raises - 5x20 think pump

Single Cable Lat Raises - 1x max reps + partials and forced negatives

French Press - Rest Pause

Assisted Dips - Drop Set (in this case you take weight off your body weight)

Pull.

Shrugs - Rest Pause

Pull Overs - Drop Set

Pull Ups - Rest Pause + Force Negatives (last micro set only)

Machine/Low Pullie Rows - Rest Pause

Hammer Curls - Rest Pause

Incline DB Curls - Rest Pause + Force Negatives (last micro set only and alternate DB so spotter can assist)

Legs.

Seated Calf Raises - 5x20 slow negatives and big stretch at the bottom

Goronda Hamstring Curls - Rest Pause

DB SLDL - Widow Maker very slow tempo

Front Squats - Widow Maker

Walking Lunges - 5x20

Push.

Incline Bench Press 2x6-12

Flat DB Flies 2x6-12

Upright Rows 2x6-12

Single Cable Lat Raises - 1x max reps + partials and forced negatives

Incline Skull Crushers 2x6-12

Cable Tricep Extenions 2x6-12

Pull.

Lat Pulldowns 2x6-12

Yates Row 2x6-12

Chin Ups 1xAMRAP

Barbell Curls 2x6-12

Legs.

Standing Calf Raises 5x20

Seated Hamstring Curls 2x6-12

Nordic Hamstring Curls 1xAMRAP

Leg Extensions 2x6-12

Squats 2x6-12

Massive amount of intensity in the beginning of the week. Then it dials back in the second half of the week. Change exercises as you see fit.


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Hey mate hope you're good.

I tried push/pull/legs and IMHO its not a good method for frequency. I preffer upper/lower method but again there is something I dont like in. First, you have to be in the rush to work all the parts, so you have to be "in the sets" fast. The goal is to have you set as more efficient as possible. How to do 2 sets heavy without a good warm up and smart weight loading (pyramidal). So there is a risk of injury. Plus, I noticed some groups dont respond good to low volume/heavy sets.

Second, you'll have the feeling to never dont do a complete workout. If you dont want to stay 3hours at the gym so you'll feel you forgot to work a muscle completely.

I prefer to hit the gym 6x /w and be 100% focus and hit a group twice/w


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

theBEAST2002 said:


> Push.
> 
> Decline Bench Press - Rest Pause
> 
> ...


 Class!!

This one gets my vote too.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

This is the seutp I have for my current gym roughly, exercises might crossover and if I feel like I want to do them that day I will, otherwise i'll switch them out for something else. Aim is to beat the log by either x amount of weight or more reps or a different intensity technique added. 1 warm up set of 3-5 with 80% load of top 2 working sets after that.

*Pull 1*











Bent Over Row

Pulldown

T-Bar Row

Low Row Machine

Straight bar Pulldown

Shrugs

Dumbbell Curl

Hammer Curl

*Pull 2*











Deadlift

Low Pulley Row

One Arm Machine Row

Upper Back Cable Row

Bar Pulldown

Arm Curl Machine

Rope Hammers

*Pull 3*





Rack Pull

T-Bar Pulldown

One Arm Dumbbell Row

Plate Loaded High Row

Rope Pulldown

Over Pad Dumbbell Curl

Hammers







*Push 1*











 Flat Bench

Shoulder Press Machine

Close Grip Bench

High Cable Fly

Upright Row

Chest Press Machine

W-Bar Pushdown

Bodyweight dips

One Arm Pushdown

*Push 2*











Incline Smith Bench Press

Dumbbell Shoulder Press

Skull Crushers

Mid & Low Cable Fly (2 of each)

Underhand Pushdown
Rope Pushdown

Side Lateral Raise

Tricep Kickbacks

*Push 3*











Hammer Strength Press

Smith Shoulder Press

Dip Machine

Dumbbell Fly

Front Raises supersetted with Rear Delts

Straight Bar Pushdown

Tricep Machine

*Legs 1 *











Squats

Leg Press Quad

Lying Ham Curl

Leg Extension

Close Feet Hack Squat

Standing Calve Machine

*Legs 2*











Hack Squat

Leg Press Ham

Seated Hamstring Curl

Leg Extension

Straight Legged Deadlift

Seated Calve Machine

One Legged Hamstring Curl

*Legs 3*











Pendulum Squat

Lying Hamstring Curl

Vertical Leg Press Machine

Leg Extension

Lunges

Abductor

Adductor

Calve Machine

They don't necessary run as Pull 1, Push 1, Legs 1 but they could do if I had my training was not been interrupted by night outs etc.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> I'll keep this short and sweet, i need to increase the frequency of my workouts, a body part once a week is not enough anymore.
> 
> I've been looking at the push/pull/legs routines but im not too familiar in terms of putting it all together. There's a few links on the internet but i was wondering whether anyone had some tried and tested ones already in motion, or any good links.


 Just pick 2 or 3 exercises that you like ft each part and then do 2 or 3 on the first day and then 2 or 3 different on the other day.

so something like this

PUSH A

BARBELL BENCH 12,10,8

INCLINE DB BENCH, 12,10,8

PEC FLY FINISHER 1X F (NOT NEEDED BUT NICE FOR PUMP AND STRETCH FACIA)

BARBELL OH PRESS

SIDE RAISE

V BAR PUSH DOWN

DIPS

PUSH B

HAMMER PRESS MACHINE

INCLINE BARBELL PRESS

DB PRESS

REAR DELT FLYS

CLOSE GRIP BENCH

BAR PUSH DOWN

and then the same for pull and legs etc, 2 or 3 on each day. it means you still get a good range of angles and movements. for pull do 1 day heavy deads, bor, landmine rows working on density and thickness, and the other day width, so lat pull downs, seated wide row and the likes, working on cables on constant tension and stretch

Pick the ones you enjoy most and that work for you mate


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Hmm lots of good options here, gonna have to have a think about all this and make a decision because i know my recovery is so good that i can handle the extra volume.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Hmm lots of good options here, gonna have to have a think about all this and make a decision because i know my recovery is so good that i can handle the extra volume.


 Lucky bugger, 3 weeks worth of 5 days a week training nearly killed me :lol: Just about handle 3-4 days a week normally.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Flat Barbell Bench Press: 3x5
Seated (or Standing) Barbell Shoulder/Overhead Press: 3x5
Incline Barbell Bench Press: 3x5
Dumbbell Side Lateral Raise: 3x10-12
Rope Pushdowns (circuit machine): 3x10-12
Overhead Dumbbell Extension or similar triceps exercise: 3x10-12
Shrugs(circuit machine or dumbbells): 3x10-12

Pull (Back/Biceps):

Barbell Rows: 3x5
Lat Pulldowns with (Long Bar or V-bar) (circuit machine): 3x8-10
Seated Rows (circuit machine) - optional if already doing barbell rows: 3x8-10
Face-pulls: 3x-10-12
Barbell Bicep Curls (Alternate between close and normal grip): 4x-10-12
Choice of one other bicep exercise (typically Hammer Curls): 3x10-12

Legs (Quad/Ham/Calves):

Barbell Squats: 4x5-6
Leg Press (optional if already doing above squats): 3x8-10
Leg Extensions (circuit machine): 3x10-12
Hamstring Curls (circuit machine): 3x10-12
*Standing* Calf Raises (circuit machine): 5x10-12


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Hmm lots of good options here, gonna have to have a think about all this and make a decision because i know my recovery is so good that i can handle the extra volume.


 Just wondering what you decided on mate?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

stuey99 said:


> Just wondering what you decided on mate?


 Actually decided to adapt my split to suit my current needs which was hamstring mainly. So they are getting hit twice a week, as are shoulders, and im backing off chest a bit. Still tempted to try a proper push/pull/legs though so im open to ideas.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Actually decided to adapt my split to suit my current needs which was hamstring mainly. So they are getting hit twice a week, as are shoulders, and im backing off chest a bit. Still tempted to try a proper push/pull/legs though so im open to ideas.


 I'm doing ppl atm mate, 3 on 1 off. Around 30 sets per workout. I do this quite a lot and it works great...although it does take a week or so for your body to adapt. I'm actually having to skip leg day atm though due to a knee injury so it's actually push/pull 1 on 1 off for the time being.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

stuey99 said:


> I'm doing ppl atm mate, 3 on 1 off. Around 30 sets per workout. I do this quite a lot and it works great...although it does take a week or so for your body to adapt. I'm actually having to skip leg day atm though due to a knee injury so it's actually push/pull 1 on 1 off for the time being.


 How is yours structured mate? Like my worry is, deads is on a pull day and there is no way i would be able to do heavy deads the day before a leg day?!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> How is yours structured mate? Like my worry is, deads is on a pull day and there is no way i would be able to do heavy deads the day before a leg day?!


 Not doing deadlift atm due to my knee, although normally I'd do pull/push/legs to get round that. Aside from that it's just basic routines which change each cycle. Obviously rest day nutrition is massively important here for recovery


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

stuey99 said:


> Not doing deadlift atm due to my knee, although normally I'd do pull/push/legs to get round that. Aside from that it's just basic routines which change each cycle. Obviously rest day nutrition is massively important here for recovery


 No sh1t! How you finding the routine compared to a more conventional split?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> No sh1t! How you finding the routine compared to a more conventional split?


 Much, much better mate!! Very rarely do a body part split now. And with each workout so close to the next it's really easy to fine tune your routine.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

doing this one at the moment,

day 1 - legs tris

day 2 shoulders/ upper chest

day 3 back/biceps/abs

day 4 chest/legs

day 5 shoulders/tris/bis

i did a 3 week version where i rotated the one body part per week giving every body part 5 goes in 3 week cycle, but i changed it to target the weak areas (legs and shoulders for me)


----------

